# lgrock



## Lgrock (Aug 15, 2014)

Hello, first post here, hope someone can help.
I have been flagged by interpol and not allowed into Mexico. I don't have an explanation for this other than an incident that happened in december 2012. (I checked with Interpol and I am not wanted in any country including Mexico! ) 
My story goes like this:
In Dec 2012 I sailed from Bahamas to Venezuela. My boat had a few major breakdowns ( Broke boom from mast and driveshaft fell out. ) I limped into Isla Mujeres and anchored. The Mexican coast guard towed me into a marina as I was not allowed to anchor where I was. I figured I might as well check in with Immigration and Customs and proceeded to do so. On the questionnaire they asked if I had a gun on board. I wrote "Yes". Next thing I know is the Immigration officers called the Mexican navy to arrest me. I was oblivious to the "Zero tolerance for guns law". I thought I was being honest and did the right thing. It turns out the Navy doesn't like the immigration and vice versa but they are there to uphold the law. An attorney with the Navy showed up and defended me on the spot. The Navy and the port Captain decided that I was considered under "marine law" I was entitled to help and that I had no intention of entering Mexico. I was there under duress. I was granted permission to stay until my boat was repaired. I ended up staying about two months. during that time I flew home and returned with no problem. I ended up sailing out of Mexico to Guatemala in March 2013. On a return flight home to Canada in January 2014 I had to change planes in Mexico city. As I got off the plane five gentlemen, Immigration, homeland security, and three other serious looking guys grabbed me immediately. They questioned me as if I was a drug smuggler or something i felt. They finally let me get on my way escorting me to my next plane keeping an eye on me always. I was baffled but thought they must have mistaken me for someone else. I returned to Guatemala and sailed my boat back up the coast to Isla Mujeres. I checked in with immigration and customs with no problem. The next day I was told I had to leave immediately as I was on Interpol's list. No explanations, just leave! I would like to return to Mexico legally and contacted their embassy in Montreal. The embassy says that they have nothing to do with Immigration. I am trying to find an honest ( well honest as I can find!) Lawyer in Mexico,or any other suggestions?
Thanks
Lance


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

As I view it, this isn't really an expat-in-Mexico issue. It seems to be more of a tourist-specific issue for which this type of forum wouldn't be of much help. There are immigration-specific forums on the www and maybe you can locate one or more of them to post your question. I also think you should probably be concentrating your efforts at this point on securing legal counsel in Canada who can investigage the "Interpol" references to, if appropriate, clear the record and also discuss the matter with the nearest Mexican Consular office there in Canada or with the Embassy of Mexico in Ottawa. Attorneys will cost a lot of money and you should probably weigh the importance of pursuing this financially or just avoiding Mexico all together. Best of luck.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Whenever you are able, send me a PM
I can recommend some lawyers


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Whenever you are able, send me a PM
> I can recommend some lawyers


Once the OP has made 5 posts, he'll be able to send you a PM.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes it seems the Mexican Government has finally got their computer network up and running...
By the looks of this article things are going to be changing for the bad guys.....

53 Pedophiles Denied Entry into Vallarta between January and July


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Lgrock said:


> The embassy says that they have nothing to do with Immigration. I am trying to find an honest ( well honest as I can find!) Lawyer in Mexico,or any other suggestions?
> Thanks
> Lance


Embassy may not but a Consulate does. A Consulate is where you apply for an Immigrant Visa


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

sparks said:


> Embassy may not but a Consulate does. A Consulate is where you apply for an Immigrant Visa


It's not clear from his initial post if Lance wants to move to Mexico or just return for vacations.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> Yes it seems the Mexican Government has finally got their computer network up and running...
> By the looks of this article things are going to be changing for the bad guys.....
> 
> 53 Pedophiles Denied Entry into Vallarta between January and July


Thanks for posting the link to that story.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

chicois8 said:


> Yes it seems the Mexican Government has finally got their computer network up and running...
> By the looks of this article things are going to be changing for the bad guys.....
> 
> 53 Pedophiles Denied Entry into Vallarta between January and July


For years I worked at a very small company owned by a near billionaire. He was on the board at NCMEC (national center of missing an exploited kids) with John Walsh. Selfishly - I'd like to fast track my way to a Mexican passport and was trying to find a viable project to prove I was worthy. Something along these lines is my best idea to date.

Check out this map

You just know those guys cross that border regularly.

I would love to hook up the US data with Mexican immigration.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Lgrock said:


> Hello, first post here, hope someone can help.
> I have been flagged by interpol and not allowed into Mexico. I don't have an explanation for this other than an incident that happened in december 2012. (I checked with Interpol and I am not wanted in any country including Mexico! )
> My story goes like this:
> In Dec 2012 I sailed from Bahamas to Venezuela. My boat had a few major breakdowns ( Broke boom from mast and driveshaft fell out. ) I limped into Isla Mujeres and anchored. The Mexican coast guard towed me into a marina as I was not allowed to anchor where I was. I figured I might as well check in with Immigration and Customs and proceeded to do so. On the questionnaire they asked if I had a gun on board. I wrote "Yes". Next thing I know is the Immigration officers called the Mexican navy to arrest me. I was oblivious to the "Zero tolerance for guns law". I thought I was being honest and did the right thing. It turns out the Navy doesn't like the immigration and vice versa but they are there to uphold the law. An attorney with the Navy showed up and defended me on the spot. The Navy and the port Captain decided that I was considered under "marine law" I was entitled to help and that I had no intention of entering Mexico. I was there under duress. I was granted permission to stay until my boat was repaired. I ended up staying about two months. during that time I flew home and returned with no problem. I ended up sailing out of Mexico to Guatemala in March 2013. On a return flight home to Canada in January 2014 I had to change planes in Mexico city. As I got off the plane five gentlemen, Immigration, homeland security, and three other serious looking guys grabbed me immediately. They questioned me as if I was a drug smuggler or something i felt. They finally let me get on my way escorting me to my next plane keeping an eye on me always. I was baffled but thought they must have mistaken me for someone else. I returned to Guatemala and sailed my boat back up the coast to Isla Mujeres. I checked in with immigration and customs with no problem. The next day I was told I had to leave immediately as I was on Interpol's list. No explanations, just leave! I would like to return to Mexico legally and contacted their embassy in Montreal. The embassy says that they have nothing to do with Immigration. I am trying to find an honest ( well honest as I can find!) Lawyer in Mexico,or any other suggestions?
> ...


You open your post by saying you "don't have an explanation", then immediately give a very complete explanation for exactly how you got into your present condition.

A five minute search on the web would have told you that landing in Mexico with a weapon requires prior permission from a Mexican Embassy or Consulate. Maybe I am being harsh, but it seems like you created this situation, now you have to live with the consequences. Maybe you should find another country to visit or move to.

To your benefit, you made the right choice in telling them about the weapon. If it had been discovered without your telling them, you would probably still be in a Mexican jail now.


----------



## lhpdiver (Jul 30, 2014)

...like the US marine who attempted to enter Mexico with 3 loaded weapons months ago and is still in a jail in Mexico (as reported by Fox News ad nauseum)...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

There was always the option to drop the weapon overboard before having any contact with Mexican officials, but that was not done because he was ignorant of Mexican prohibitions on weapons. I think that ignorance is his only valid defense, if he wants to pursue the matter; probably through Interpol.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

lhpdiver said:


> ...like the US marine who attempted to enter Mexico with 3 loaded weapons months ago and is still in a jail in Mexico (as reported by Fox News ad nauseum)...


That young man violated laws in the USA as well as Mexico, doing what he stupidly did. Maybe he suffers from mental illness as reported, maybe not ... but Mexico hasn't mistreated him or otherwise treated him unfairly ... from what I've read on the matter. 

My _gut feeling_ is that you've been toying with us.  One doesn't usually get on the "do not allow to enter" list in Mexico or on an Interpol watch list for nothing ... if that's the situation you really find yourself confronted with. :juggle:

Best of luck clearing your name, because if you're on Mexico's sh*t list and an Interpol list of some sort, you may now be on lists in other countries (such as the USA) as well.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Longford said:


> My _gut feeling_ is that you've been toying with us.  One doesn't usually get on the "do not allow to enter" list in Mexico or on an Interpol watch list for nothing ... if that's the situation you really find yourself confronted with. :juggle:
> 
> Best of luck clearing your name, because if you're on Mexico's sh*t list and an Interpol list of some sort, you may now be on lists in other countries (such as the USA) as well.


The OP hasn't been seen here since making his initial post this morning. I wonder if he'll be back.


----------



## Lgrock (Aug 15, 2014)

*I have a sailboat*



Longford said:


> As I view it, this isn't really an expat-in-Mexico issue. It seems to be more of a tourist-specific issue for which this type of forum wouldn't be of much help. There are immigration-specific forums on the www and maybe you can locate one or more of them to post your question. I also think you should probably be concentrating your efforts at this point on securing legal counsel in Canada who can investigage the "Interpol" references to, if appropriate, clear the record and also discuss the matter with the nearest Mexican Consular office there in Canada or with the Embassy of Mexico in Ottawa. Attorneys will cost a lot of money and you should probably weigh the importance of pursuing this financially or just avoiding Mexico all together. Best of luck.





Isla Verde said:


> It's not clear from his initial post if Lance wants to move to Mexico or just return for vacations.


As I stated, I have a sailboat and would like to visit, and possibly retire to Mexico. I am already retired but haven't found a place to settle as yet


----------



## Lgrock (Aug 15, 2014)

*Immigration*



lhpdiver said:


> ...like the US marine who attempted to enter Mexico with 3 loaded weapons months ago and is still in a jail in Mexico (as reported by Fox News ad nauseum)...


That ex-marine has been set free after six months of incarceration in Mexico. He was being blackmailed by the prisoners AND guards every two weeks for $1,500. His parents were told to send the money or they would kill him. That ex-marine by the way declared the gun to U.S. Homeland security and registered it with them at a cost of $60.00 If i remember correctly and was let through to Mexico. Once in Mexico he was Arrested. After six months and facing up to 14 years in prison, the Mexican government let him go after the intervention from a senator from Florida.
The difference between the ex-marine and I was that I was in a boat that was in distress and I was towed into Mexico by their coast guard. I had "NO INTENTION" of going to Mexico with a gun. The ex-marine did.


----------



## Lgrock (Aug 15, 2014)

*Distress*



RVGRINGO said:


> There was always the option to drop the weapon overboard before having any contact with Mexican officials, but that was not done because he was ignorant of Mexican prohibitions on weapons. I think that ignorance is his only valid defense, if he wants to pursue the matter; probably through Interpol.


AS I stated in my story, I was not intending to go to Mexico, I was in distress on my sailboat and was towed in by the Mexican coast guard. The customs wanted to arrest me as, being an "honest" citizen I declared that I had a shotgun on board. The Mexican navy was called to arrest me and seeing they hate customs, they defended me. If I had committed a crime i would still be in a Mexican jail. I ended up staying in Mexico for two months at that time, coming and going to get parts from Canada. As a matter of fact, my sister works with people from CSIS, (Canadian spy agency) and the RCMP. They both ran my name as I was trying to figure out what is gong on. I am not wanted in ANY country including Mexico. They seem to find that it is an internal issue with the Mexican authorities and I am on an internal list. The way I see it is that the customs figured that they had a great bust andthier ballon was popped by the Navy. Someone in Customs must have flagged me out of spite. I cannot think of anything else. So i disagree with you, people do get put on lists for "Nothing".


----------



## Lgrock (Aug 15, 2014)

Longford said:


> As I view it, this isn't really an expat-in-Mexico issue. It seems to be more of a tourist-specific issue for which this type of forum wouldn't be of much help. There are immigration-specific forums on the www and maybe you can locate one or more of them to post your question. I also think you should probably be concentrating your efforts at this point on securing legal counsel in Canada who can investigage the "Interpol" references to, if appropriate, clear the record and also discuss the matter with the nearest Mexican Consular office there in Canada or with the Embassy of Mexico in Ottawa. Attorneys will cost a lot of money and you should probably weigh the importance of pursuing this financially or just avoiding Mexico all together. Best of luck.


I have been In contact with both the Canadian embassy and the Mexican Embassy, both have been telling me that they cannot help as they have nothing to do with Mexican Immigration.

As a matter of fact, my sister works with people from CSIS, (Canadian spy agency) and the RCMP. They both ran my name as I was trying to figure out what is gong on. I am not wanted in ANY country including Mexico. They seem to find that it is an internal issue with the Mexican authorities and I am on an internal list. The way I see it is that the customs figured that they had a great bust and thier ballon was popped by the Navy. Someone in Customs must have flagged me out of spite. I cannot think of anything else.
Thanks for your concern and help.


----------



## Lgrock (Aug 15, 2014)

*Distressed*



Longford said:


> Thanks for posting the link to that story.


I'm not a pedophile, I'm a sailor, does that put me on a list? lol


----------



## Lgrock (Aug 15, 2014)

*Distressed*



Longford said:


> As I view it, this isn't really an expat-in-Mexico issue. It seems to be more of a tourist-specific issue for which this type of forum wouldn't be of much help. There are immigration-specific forums on the www and maybe you can locate one or more of them to post your question. I also think you should probably be concentrating your efforts at this point on securing legal counsel in Canada who can investigage the "Interpol" references to, if appropriate, clear the record and also discuss the matter with the nearest Mexican Consular office there in Canada or with the Embassy of Mexico in Ottawa. Attorneys will cost a lot of money and you should probably weigh the importance of pursuing this financially or just avoiding Mexico all together. Best of luck.


I have been In contact with both the Canadian embassy and the Mexican Embassy, both have been telling me that they cannot help as they have nothing to do with Mexican Immigration.

As a matter of fact, my sister works with people from CSIS, (Canadian spy agency) and the RCMP. They both ran my name as I was trying to figure out what is gong on. I am not wanted in ANY country including Mexico. They seem to find that it is an internal issue with the Mexican authorities and I am on an internal list. The way I see it is that the customs figured that they had a great bust and thier ballon was popped by the Navy. Someone in Customs must have flagged me out of spite. I cannot think of anything else.
Thanks for your concern and help.


----------



## Lgrock (Aug 15, 2014)

TundraGreen said:


> You open your post by saying you "don't have an explanation", then immediately give a very complete explanation for exactly how you got into your present condition.
> 
> A five minute search on the web would have told you that landing in Mexico with a weapon requires prior permission from a Mexican Embassy or Consulate. Maybe I am being harsh, but it seems like you created this situation, now you have to live with the consequences. Maybe you should find another country to visit or move to.
> 
> To your benefit, you made the right choice in telling them about the weapon. If it had been discovered without your telling them, you would probably still be in a Mexican jail now.


I said " I don't have an explanation other than...." And my intention was "Not to go to Mexico, I was on my sailboat that was broken down and was towed by the Mexican coast guard. I now do have "consequences" and i am looking for a solution, not an assessment of my personality as everyone on this thread seems to be doing. I get the feeling that this is forum is for "Gossip" rather for real help. No offence to you. I appreciate your concern thank you.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

"I get the feeling that this is forum is for "Gossip" rather for real help."

[Cut]

Even answers to commonly asked questions about visa, cars, border crossing procedures are filled with mis-information. Your experience is very different from the usual questions asked here.

I had a delicate situation last year that I would not think about posting on the web boards. I needed an authority to give me direction. I was able to get a 15 minutes meeting with the Consular General of the Mexican Consulate in Brownsville, TX. After that meeting my situation was resolved.

Here is my 2 cents worth. Go to a Mexican Consulate or the Mexican Embassy and make an appointment with the Consular General, the jefe. If you can use one of your contacts with the Mounties or Spy agency to assist you in getting the appointment, do so. Be as vague as possible when talking to any underlings, save it for the jefe. You do not want to deal with underlings unless directed to by the Jefe. At your meeting briefly explain the situation and ASK for his help in resolving your situation and being allowed to visit Mexico. BE PREPARED with details (Police reports, Interpol reports, INM reports) in writing that you can leave with the jefe. 

Good Luck


----------



## Lgrock (Aug 15, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for being so straightforward. I will take your advice.This website sounds like the American congress, nobody wants to work together. I am retired and don't have time to "defend" myself against slander and gossip. I left that in high school.
Once again I thank all who "tried" to help.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I doubt that anyone in this forum had the same experience as you had so as someone mentioned talk to a lawyer and or a Mexican Consulate and go from there.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Lgrock said:


> That ex-marine has been set free after six months of incarceration in Mexico. He was being blackmailed by the prisoners AND guards every two weeks for $1,500. His parents were told to send the money or they would kill him. That ex-marine by the way declared the gun to U.S. Homeland security and registered it with them at a cost of $60.00 If i remember correctly and was let through to Mexico. Once in Mexico he was Arrested. After six months and facing up to 14 years in prison, the Mexican government let him go after the intervention from a senator from Florida.
> The difference between the ex-marine and I was that I was in a boat that was in distress and I was towed into Mexico by their coast guard. I had "NO INTENTION" of going to Mexico with a gun. The ex-marine did.



I would like it if you provided your source, I checked with 3 San Diego news stations and there was no mention of the ex-marine who entered Tijuana with 3 loaded weapons being sent free...He broke California and Mexican laws and I doubt he had them registered with anyone........


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I would like it if you provided your source, I checked with 3 San Diego news stations and there was no mention of the ex-marine who entered Tijuana with 3 loaded weapons being sent free...He broke California and Mexican laws and I doubt he had them registered with anyone........


That story is about the guy in Texas that was arrested in Acuna for having an antique shotgun in his old RV about 20 months ago and he was let out after 6 months and deported.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well, Lgrock was responding to this post:

Originally Posted by lhpdiver 
...like the US marine who attempted to enter Mexico with 3 loaded weapons months ago and is still in a jail in Mexico (as reported by Fox News ad nauseum)...


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Well, Lgrock was responding to this post:
> 
> Originally Posted by lhpdiver
> ...like the US marine who attempted to enter Mexico with 3 loaded weapons months ago and is still in a jail in Mexico (as reported by Fox News ad nauseum)...


It looks like he got the 2 stories mixed up then.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> You open your post by saying you "don't have an explanation", then immediately give a very complete explanation for exactly how you got into your present condition.
> 
> A five minute search on the web would have told you that landing in Mexico with a weapon requires prior permission from a Mexican Embassy or Consulate. Maybe I am being harsh, but it seems like you created this situation, now you have to live with the consequences. Maybe you should find another country to visit or move to.
> 
> To your benefit, you made the right choice in telling them about the weapon. If it had been discovered without your telling them, you would probably still be in a Mexican jail now.


There's a former Marine with PTSD sitting in a Mexican prison right now because he took a wrong turn. Did not intend to enter Mexico, had all his possessions including his guns onboard his pickup as he was traveling to get therapy in San Diego. While Mexico's laws should be respected it get's a little ridiculous in how they handle what would seem like common sense situations. The OP got into trouble, needed assistance, and at least that time clear thinking prevailed. Oops, someone mentioned the Marine.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

vantexan said:


> There's a former Marine with PTSD sitting in a Mexican prison right now because he took a wrong turn. Did not intend to enter Mexico, had all his possessions including his guns onboard his pickup as he was traveling to get therapy in San Diego. While Mexico's laws should be respected it get's a little ridiculous in how they handle what would seem like common sense situations. The OP got into trouble, needed assistance, and at least that time clear thinking prevailed. Oops, someone mentioned the Marine.


Police at the border entry seized a 12-gauge loaded shotgun, a 5.56-caliber rifle [AR-15] loaded with a 30-round clip and with two additional clips, a .45-caliber loaded pistol, loaded with 10 .45-caliber rounds and with two additional clips from the Marine's pickup truck, according to the officials. Tahmooressi also carried two boxes of 12-gauge ammunition and 300 rounds for the rifle.

Source: Mexican Officials: Marine Crossed Border 3 Previous Times | NBC 7 San Diego


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I understand that he had a girlfriend and a hotel room, then walked back to the US side and got his truck, which he then drove into Tijuana. Wrong turn?? Nah. Selling guns?? Possibly.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

vantexan said:


> There's a former Marine with PTSD sitting in a Mexican prison right now because he took a wrong turn. Did not intend to enter Mexico, had all his possessions including his guns onboard his pickup as he was traveling to get therapy in San Diego. While Mexico's laws should be respected it get's a little ridiculous in how they handle what would seem like common sense situations. The OP got into trouble, needed assistance, and at least that time clear thinking prevailed. Oops, someone mentioned the Marine.


Thing here is, or are:
-Mexico do not care about being a former US marine
- it don't matter if he has PTSD or his therapy, he was breaking mexican law
- Mexican law do not bend by common sense, common sense is what this guy should have before carrying a little arsenal with him (who on earth needs that much armament in a pick up?)


Good thing that happened, as an example for other guys who carry lots of guns, ammo and make wrong turns to Mexico


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

He was also breaking California law ......


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

You guys are smearing him to make Mexico look better. I mentioned he was a former Marine because he has PTSD and was going to San Diego to get therapy. He had all his possessions on board his pickup, not just guns. He took a wrong turn, requested assistance from American customs who told him they couldn't do anything. He explained to the Mexican authorities that he was lost but they took him into custody anyways. He's been put into a seriously bad prison, been chained down to a cot, was even denied a visit by his mother who came to see him, although that may have changed since. I was in McAllen, TX in '92, if I remember the year right, when a college age young lady with bad asthma went to Reynosa to buy Asthma meds. She bought as much as she could and was arrested by Mexican officials who believed she had some nefarious use for so many pills. She was thrown in jail and was denied access to her medicine. A congressman intervened on her behalf and the Mexicans relented. Halfway across the bridge she suffered a massive asthma attack and died in her father's arms. Most of my coworkers were Hispanic and they wanted to go to war with Mexico. Putting people in jail for a wrong turn, or even for a box of ammo forgotten about but no guns, is ludicrous and is a great example of the bureaucratic madness that's not one of Mexico's or Latin America's strong points. The other ex-Marine recently incarcerated for having a weapon was moving to Costa Rica, had an antique gun given to him by his grandfather, and thought he had the proper permit to take it with him through Mexico. While he was in prison his parents were contacted by prison employees who were threatening to harm him if they didn't send them thousands of dollars. At least he was finally gotten out. I realize everyone here is familiar with the rules concerning taking weapons to Mexico as well as the consequences. But most people aren't and don't realize the peril they place themselves in. For minor mistakes there should be rational policies involving fines and seizure of weapons, not throwing people into prison for years. Ridiculous.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

vantexan said:


> You guys are smearing him to make Mexico look better. I mentioned he was a former Marine because he has PTSD and was going to San Diego to get therapy. He had all his possessions on board his pickup, not just guns. He took a wrong turn, requested assistance from American customs who told him they couldn't do anything. He explained to the Mexican authorities that he was lost but they took him into custody anyways. He's been put into a seriously bad prison, been chained down to a cot, was even denied a visit by his mother who came to see him, although that may have changed since. I was in McAllen, TX in '92, if I remember the year right, when a college age young lady with bad asthma went to Reynosa to buy Asthma meds. She bought as much as she could and was arrested by Mexican officials who believed she had some nefarious use for so many pills. She was thrown in jail and was denied access to her medicine. A congressman intervened on her behalf and the Mexicans relented. Halfway across the bridge she suffered a massive asthma attack and died in her father's arms. Most of my coworkers were Hispanic and they wanted to go to war with Mexico. Putting people in jail for a wrong turn, or even for a box of ammo forgotten about but no guns, is ludicrous and is a great example of the bureaucratic madness that's not one of Mexico's or Latin America's strong points. The other ex-Marine recently incarcerated for having a weapon was moving to Costa Rica, had an antique gun given to him by his grandfather, and thought he had the proper permit to take it with him through Mexico. While he was in prison his parents were contacted by prison employees who were threatening to harm him if they didn't send them thousands of dollars. At least he was finally gotten out. I realize everyone here is familiar with the rules concerning taking weapons to Mexico as well as the consequences. But most people aren't and don't realize the peril they place themselves in. For minor mistakes there should be rational policies involving fines and seizure of weapons, not throwing people into prison for years. Ridiculous.


In Edgar Allen Poe's murder mystery, Murders in the Rue Morgue, the murder is solved by M. Dupin with information he gleans from reading the newspaper. In real life, newspaper accounts are a lousy way to get at the truth about what happened in a complicated situation. Did that guy really accidentally cross the border and just happened to have his weapons in the truck with him? Why were all of the guns loaded? All we know about the episode comes from newspaper accounts, and they are slanted by the source, whether it be his mother, his lawyer, people who want to blame the Mexican authorities, people who want to blame him. Mexico has a huge problem with people bringing guns and ammunition from the US into Mexico. Maybe they really have caught a small-time gun smuggler. Maybe the guy really does have PTSD and just made a dumb mistake.

I have had guns since I was 12 years old and learned as a kid never to load a weapon until you are ready to use it. I also spent a tour in Vietnam, but in those days, nobody called it PTSD and gave you a pass on being an idiot for the rest of your life. So I have my biases about what happened.

But in reality, none of us really know what he was doing with all those guns on the wrong side of the border. And we will probably never learn the truth from the newspapers.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

One of the morals here is to be extra careful if you come to Mexico, with lots of guns, lots of medicines, the shot gun your grandfather gave you, if trying to get some adrenaline by riding a motorcycle across the Country...
Mexican laws may be ridiculous to some people, but yet, they are our laws and we do not ask for permission to no other Country to have them and apply them
If people do not agree with the Country, with it's risks, with the laws, or just want to take some advantage, my advice is to stay at home, they are safe there and no one is inviting them to come.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I think that people should know better than enter any country with guns. You have to be out of your mind for breaking tht rule. We keep hearding that the guy was an ex marine like if it was an excuse or an honor, what ever he was is irrelevant, then he entered by mistake or whatever as Gary says, do not enter a foreign country with guns or lots of medecine, that is the 101 of travelling abroad. The guy is an idiot at best so he is in jail or went to jail..good no one needs that type of person entering their country. I hope he will learn something.

In some country you can get death penalty for having guns so he is lucky he got away with jail.
As the ATF once told me "ignorance of th law is not an excuse".


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

citlali said:


> I think that people should know better than enter any country with guns. You have to be out of your mind for breaking tht rule. We keep hearding that the guy was an ex marine like if it was an excuse or an honor, what ever he was is irrelevant, then he entered by mistake or whatever as Gary says, do not enter a foreign country with guns or lots of medecine, that is the 101 of travelling abroad. The guy is an idiot at best so he is in jail or went to jail..good no one needs that type of person entering their country. I hope he will learn something.
> 
> In some country you can get death penalty for having guns so he is lucky he got away with jail.
> As the ATF once told me "ignorance of th law is not an excuse".


Again, seize the weapons, levy a fine. Throwing someone into a hell hole is ridiculous. Even for some ammo forgotten in a glovebox? As Gary says...Mexico, love it or leave it!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> In Edgar Allen Poe's murder mystery, Murders in the Rue Morgue, the murder is solved by M. Dupin with information he gleans from reading the newspaper. In real life, newspaper accounts are a lousy way to get at the truth about what happened in a complicated situation. Did that guy really accidentally cross the border and just happened to have his weapons in the truck with him? Why were all of the guns loaded? All we know about the episode comes from newspaper accounts, and they are slanted by the source, whether it be his mother, his lawyer, people who want to blame the Mexican authorities, people who want to blame him. Mexico has a huge problem with people bringing guns and ammunition from the US into Mexico. Maybe they really have caught a small-time gun smuggler. Maybe the guy really does have PTSD and just made a dumb mistake.
> 
> I have had guns since I was 12 years old and learned as a kid never to load a weapon until you are ready to use it. I also spent a tour in Vietnam, but in those days, nobody called it PTSD and gave you a pass on being an idiot for the rest of your life. So I have my biases about what happened.
> 
> But in reality, none of us really know what he was doing with all those guns on the wrong side of the border. And we will probably never learn the truth from the newspapers.


In reality do gun smugglers go through customs checkpoints or do they find less risky ways across?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vantexan said:


> Again, seize the weapons, levy a fine. Throwing someone into a hell hole is ridiculous. Even for some ammo forgotten in a glovebox? As Gary says...Mexico, love it or leave it!


It may seem ridiculous to you, but you're not the ones making and enforcing Mexican laws. If someone can't deal with the way Mexican laws are enforced, then maybe they should leave.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> It may seem ridiculous to you, but you're not the ones making and enforcing Mexican laws. If someone can't deal with the way Mexican laws are enforced, then maybe they should leave.


And you and others are sounding just like jingoistic Americans who say "America, love it or leave it!" I remember when the former President Salinas went into exile in Ireland. His brother Raul was going to join him but first made a pitstop in Houston where he got arrested. Tried to withdraw over $100,000,000 from a bank but couldn't explain where the money came from. From the highest offices to whole police departments Mexico has systemic corruption. Some here have witnessed the buying of grades in schools. And yet anyone questioning it is basically ushered to the door. Turning a blind eye to the problems will never get them solved.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vantexan said:


> And you and others are sounding just like jingoistic Americans who say "America, love it or leave it!" I remember when the former President Salinas went into exile in Ireland. His brother Raul was going to join him but first made a pitstop in Houston where he got arrested. Tried to withdraw over $100,000,000 from a bank but couldn't explain where the money came from. From the highest offices to whole police departments Mexico has systemic corruption. Some here have witnessed the buying of grades in schools. And yet anyone questioning it is basically ushered to the door. Turning a blind eye to the problems will never get them solved.


This is not like jingoistic Americans who say love it or leave it to other Americans. We're talking about expats in Mexico who don't like the way things are done here and love to complain about it. I am fully aware of all the problems that Mexico has with corruption and so on, and I'm fully aware that there's not a damn thing I can do about it!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

vantexan said:


> Again, seize the weapons, levy a fine. Throwing someone into a hell hole is ridiculous. Even for some ammo forgotten in a glovebox? As Gary says...Mexico, love it or leave it!


It wasn't "ammo forgotten in a glove box". The guns were loaded. If someone forgets and leaves guns loaded, they belong in jail in any country in my opinion,


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

The guy is a nut case , we do not need him here we have our own to worry about.. He broke the Mexican law and afer that it is up to Mexico to deal with it. If you do not like the corruption do not come here. or do not break the law and chances are that you will be fine.

So a politician had money sheltered abroad, do you lnow a country where this is not happening?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> It wasn't "ammo forgotten in a glove box". The guns were loaded. If someone forgets and leaves guns loaded, they belong in jail in any country in my opinion,


I wasn't talking about that situation, but about the fact that even a forgotten box of .22's in the glovebox can get you thrown in jail.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

citlali said:


> The guy is a nut case , we do not need him here we have our own to worry about.. He broke the Mexican law and afer that it is up to Mexico to deal with it. If you do not like the corruption do not come here. or do not break the law and chances are that you will be fine.
> 
> So a politician had money sheltered abroad, do you lnow a country where this is not happening?


He had over a hundred million in cartel bribe money squirreled away, was arrested by the DEA. In the U.S. powerful people go down all the time because they aren't bigger than the system. In Mexico they ARE the system. What's frustrating to me is the Mexican system is corrupt from head to toe, but they want to hammer people who make mistakes. Not all Americans who cross with weapons are innocent of course, but show some discretion, don't throw the book at everyone.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


TundraGreen said:



It wasn't "ammo forgotten in a glove box". The guns were loaded. If someone forgets and leaves guns loaded, they belong in jail in any country in my opinion,

Click to expand...

_I also read when this incident first happened that this moron drove into the "Nothing to Declare" lane and was stopped after passing through customs by some Mexican traffic cops only because he had no front license plate according to initial reports.

About this ex-Marine business. Dawg is an ex-Marine, Parris Island recruit, 0300 Rifleman as well who came within an inch of, first being deployed for an invasión of Cuba (I joined the Marines in 1960) and, later was offered a commisión out of PLC at Quantico in 2004 - a commisión I rejected , thank God, or I would have been a Marine 2nd Lieutenant platoon leader in Vietnam circa 1967 and, today, probably fertalizing some weed patch in that country´s boonies.

Thus, I speak from experience. This guy´s being an ex-Marine makes his tale of why he had these high powered weapons and something like 900 rounds of ammunition when he entered Mexico "inadvertently" even more unlikely. During Marine Corps basic training and subsequent infantry training, there is tremendous emphasis placed on the fact that Marines do not wander off the base with loaded assault weapons and a trunk full of dangerous ammunition and, when I say "emphasis", I can assure you that Drill Instructors and enlisted training sargeants know how to drill this admonition into your head to the point that there is no way a properly trained Marine is going to try to leave the base much less enter a foreign country or even come close to one with an arsenal on board. The Marine Corps provides on-base weapons lockers for storage of personal weaponry for active duty personnel and, as best I remember, never offered to give me my beloved M-1 and 900 rounds of ammo upon my reléase from active duty as I drove off into the realm of civilians.

Sincé I lived in California - both Northern and Southern - for many years, I can assure the reader that driving around in a pick-up truck with an arsenal of loaded assault weapons is at the very least, frowned upon in that state and that boy is gone have some serious 'splainin to do as he perhaps cools his heals in the Fresno County hoosegow waiting for an interrogation by Deputy Billy Bob. And this guy inadvertently took a wrong turn and drove into mexico where he inadvertently entered the "Nothing to Declare" lane. Some of these border agents aren´t that smart but few are dumb enough to believe that tall tale. 

Sort of like Young Dawg, circa 1958 drivng around the back country farm roads in South Alabama trying to explain to a Deputy Sheriff who just pulled him over with thoughtful discernment how that 1/2 case of ice cold Country Club Malt Liquor got onto the floor beneath the back seat of my ´57 Chevy and where the other 1/2 had gone other than my gut over the past hour or so. Damn if I ever knew how it got there - maybe I took a wrong turn as I headed to the sheriff´s headquarters in the county seat to report a case of bootlegging I had witnessed before confiscating this vile substance from a bunch of African American hoodlums from up there in Lowndes County where, everybody knows, only no-good sorry people with no respect for the law live. 

Free lodging for Dawg on the county coming up that night.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

vantexan said:


> I wasn't talking about that situation, but about the fact that even a forgotten box of .22's in the glovebox can get you thrown in jail.


My apologies. In that case I would agree with you that getting thrown in jail might be a little harsh. 

In this day and age, it is probably wise to be a lot more careful with ammo than I was growing up. We were always careful to be aware of when guns were loaded and when they weren't (and to treat them as if they were loaded at all times incidentally), but the concept of keeping guns and ammo separate and out of the hands of kids came along a lot later.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> I also read when this incident first happened that this moron drove into the "Nothing to Declare" lane and was stopped after passing through customs by some Mexican traffic cops only because he had no front license plate according to initial reports.
> 
> About this ex-Marine business. Dawg is an ex-Marine, Parris Island recruit, 0300 Rifleman as well who came within an inch of, first being deployed for an invasión of Cuba (I joined the Marines in 1960) and, later was offered a commisión out of PLC at Quantico in 2004 - a commisión I rejected , thank God, or I would have been a Marine 2nd Lieutenant platoon leader in Vietnam circa 1967 and, today, probably fertalizing some weed patch in that country´s boonies.
> 
> ...


You must be a little older than I am. At the ripe old age of 23, the US Army drafted me and sent me to Vietnam for a year in the rice paddies. So I also have personal experience with military fire arms and how they are handled both in civilian situations and in combat zones. My less than perfect vision kept me out of the infantry. Instead, I spent the year building and living in sandbag bunkers and blowing up the countryside with 155 mm howitzers.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

vantexan said:


> He had over a hundred million in cartel bribe money squirreled away, was arrested by the DEA. In the U.S. powerful people go down all the time because they aren't bigger than the system. In Mexico they ARE the system. What's frustrating to me is the Mexican system is corrupt from head to toe, but they want to hammer people who make mistakes. Not all Americans who cross with weapons are innocent of course, but show some discretion, don't throw the book at everyone.


Yes, if you have a 22 lr box in the car, you get thrown in jail, if you have an empty clip in the glove box you get the same. That is the law here.

Salinas did not go to exile, he went to Ireland, period, the Country did not exiled him.
Yes, Raul had a lot of money stashed, let's talk about Lehmann bros. and many other guys who do the same.
It's not in Mexican DNA, and if it is, then so be it. Whatever.
It should not be so frustrating to you, since you are an American, living in the US, let it go. There is a million things you would not understand about Mexico, who cares?
In the US, they also say: if you can't do the time, don't do the crime, same thing here.
Americans, or anyone for that matter, who come to the Country, should be observant of the law, otherwise, they get a rough ride, and there is nothing anyone can do about it.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

vantexan , you reaction reminds me of mine when I first had to ship wine to Mexico.
I found out that I had to have a certificate saying that the wine was fit for human consumption.
No problem for food you get something from Food and drugs but wine is under the ATF that does not issue that kind of cerificate so there is no entity in the States that can issue that cerificate.
I thought to myself" pretty funny for a country where a lot of the water is no potable to ask for a certificate about a 50 dollars bottle of wine that statse that the wine is fit for consumption.
Then I got smart and called Mondavi to find out where they were getting their certificate from..answer their own lawyer.. when in Rome ..whatever works.
If the rule is no weapon then you do not think about it or argue about it ,you just go with the flow and do not bring weapons or amunition. period or pay the consequenses.
It is extremely simple.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I drove that Highway 5 route this morning, there is a sign that says :
INTERNATIONAL BORDER 3 MILES...
right past it there is a sign that says:
GUNS PROHIBITED IN MEXICO...
next sign reads:
INTERNATIONAL BORDER 2 MILES...
just beyond a sign:
FIREARMS NEED SPECIAL PERMIT...
next sign reads:
MEDICAL MARIJUANA PROHIBITED IN MEXICO...
next sign reads:
LAST US EXIT-PARKING...
next sign reads :
LAST US EXIT...

Then just before you cross into Tijuana Mexico there is a U TURN LANE into US Customs area that as a last ditch effort gone into...


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=TundraGreen;4985017]You must be a little older than I am. At the ripe old age of 23, the US Army drafted me and sent me to Vietnam for a year in the rice paddies. So I also have personal experience with military fire arms and how they are handled both in civilian situations and in combat zones. My less than perfect vision kept me out of the infantry. Instead, I spent the year building and living in sandbag bunkers and blowing up the countryside with 155 mm howitzers.[/QUOTE]_

In speaking of our respective ages, TG was referring to the fact that I stated in an earlier post that I had joined the Marines in 1960 and he was drafted in the Army and sent to Vietnam at age 23. Perhaps, on the other hand, we are the same age more or less as I entered the Marine Corps at age 18 right out of high school at a time way before Vietnam was even an issue and none of us could even locate the place on a map. If we thought of the place at all, it was thought of as the recent French Indochina before the French got stomped at Dien Bien Phu and the Americans slowly, foolishly but inexorably began to fill the vacumn left by the defeated French only to be defeated themselves a few years later after countless U.S. treasure and lives of U.S. and Vietnamese alike were wasted .

I joined the Marines in 1960 as a reservist obligating myself to six months active training and seven years as a weekend warrior at the MC Reserve unit in Birmingham . Later, as I attended university in Tuscaloosa, I attended the weekend reserve unit meetings on alternate Sundays in Birmingham while in full hangover mode and then got the brilliant idea of joining the Marine´s Platoon Leaders´ Class (PLC) at Quantico so I could fulfill my military obligations during six weeks of training in two successive summers in a row and avoid that drive to Birmingham to attend those dreadful Sunday meetings with normal Sunday morning hangovers. When I graduated from PLC in the summer of 2004, Vietnam was still evolving as a U.S. war but had I accepted the proferred commission, I would have been an active Marine junior officer when Vietnam became really nasty and dangerous and might still be there in a shallow grave.

I relate all this because I find it ironic that during this time beginning in the mid 60s, the military draft was hot and heavy and mostly all-inclusive. However, unlike recent wars, military reserve units (where the children of many influential politicians served ,including the famous George W. Bush, thereby dodging the draft) were rarely if ever called up for war duty during the Vietnam war. My friends who went right into college from high school and were then drafted after graduation starting in 1964 and 65, all ended up serving when Vietnam became a nasty and highly dangerous assignment possibility. Many of my friends - college graduates all -ended up there and many returned home broken mentally or physically or both.

The irony was that here I was a young reprobate who decided to head out to Parris Island and Camp Lejeune right after high school to "become a man" and avoid possible institutional re-education (AKA The County Jail). I avoided, due to exquisite if unplanned timing, duty as a Marine rifleman grunt in Vietnam during the mid to late 60s where many of my more respectable friends ended up slogging in the mud and dodging bullets.

Wars depend on the naivete of callow youth and, when I came the closest to being called up for war in the early 60s it was to to participate in an invasion of Cuba under the Kennedy Administration as a Marine infantryman. I was quite excited and all I could think of regarding Cuba was great beaches with crystal Caribbean and Atlantic waters, beautiful , half naked Cuban Latinas and great mojitos with doublé rum shots. That sounded like a great adventure to Young Dawg just out of the piney woods of South Alabama but, what the hell, they called off the invasión at the last minute so I missed my chance to storm those beaches and enjoy weekend leaves in Havana dancing and drinking the nights way after we had prevailed in the piece-of-cake invasión of course. Damn!

This post is a Little off topic but TG´s comment brought back old memories of military service and ties in with my earlier comment that this Marine´s contention that he accidentally drove into Mexico armed to the teeth. I think not.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Bubba saya: 

" When I graduated from PLC in the summer of 2004, Vietnam was still evolving as a U.S. war but had I accepted the proferred commission, "

Bubba, first what is PLC ? and was Vietnam still evolving as a US war in the summer of 2004?

Thanks from draft lottery #365........


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

[_QUOTE=chicois8;4986729]Bubba saya: 
" When I graduated from PLC in the summer of 2004, Vietnam was still evolving as a U.S. war but had I accepted the proferred commission, "
Bubba, first what is PLC ? and was Vietnam still evolving as a US war in the summer of 2004?
Thanks from draft lottery #365........[/QUOTE]_

Sorry, Chicois:

Good catch Chicois. That, of course shoild have been 1964. By 2004, I could have visited Vietnam as a tourist with the greatest danger being those ubiquitous street food stalls dotting the cities. and selling rancid catfish.

PLC stands for Platoon Leaders Class which takes place each summer at Quantico Marine base, Virginia. It is a way for college students to achieve an officer´s commission by attending two six week intensive training sessions during successive summers while still attending college. Upon completion of the two training sessions, graduates are offered commissions which, at least in those days, could be accepted or rejected. If rejected and still entering as an enlisted grunt in the Marine Corps full time, one entered as a corporal instead of 2nd Lieutenant. 

If the qualifying candidate accepted the commission as an officer, it was still necessary for that candidate to attend advanced training as a Marine officer upon entering the corps.

I joined PLC because I thought six weeks of rigorous training for two successive summers was a superior alternative available to me as a reservist to being required to arise early every other Sunday and drive from Tusacaloosa to Birmingham, a dstance of only about 40 miles but 40 excruciating miles with my normal Sunday morning hangovers to attend drills at the reserve unit there all Sunday long.

As it turns out, PLC training at Quantico, especially year two, was no fun at all but there I was and there I would stay until graduation. My classmates who accepted their commissions all went into the corps for a mínimum of four year terms after compeltion of college and, since this wa 1964, that meant active duty starting in emid-1965 through 1at least 1969 as platoon leaders with the life expectancy that that assignment entailed in Vietnam. It was my option as to whether to accept a commission or not in 1964 when Vietnam really wasn´t that bad as of yet and I chose NOT with no repercussions from the corp. It seemed to me better to be a corporal rifleman grunt responsable for my own ass rather tan a lieutenant grunt responsible for a whole combat platoon. As terrible things developed in Southeast Asia as related to me by friends returning from combat there in the late 60s and early 70s, I was prescient. 

The luck of the draw. I did my duty in the Marines without having a single bullet fired at me in anger. Thank you, Jesús.

I liked you post about signage on I-5 heading into Mexico. I think our Marine needs a new opthamologist.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

vantexan said:


> He had over a hundred million in cartel bribe money squirreled away, was arrested by the DEA. In the U.S. powerful people go down all the time because they aren't bigger than the system. In Mexico they ARE the system.


Seems funny that he would hide his filthy lucre in the good ol' U.S. of A. when even no less a patriot than Mitt Romney doesn't do that.

George


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Hound Dog said:


> [_QUOTE=chicois8;4986729]…
> Good catch Chicois. That, of course shoild have been 1964. By 2004, I could have visited Vietnam as a tourist with the greatest danger being those ubiquitous street food stalls dotting the cities. and selling rancid catfish.
> …_


_
I did visit Vietnam in 2003, this second time as a tourist. I went with my son's in-laws who are Vietnamese. The country had changed quite a bit from my first visit in 1969-70. The street stalls sold a delicious tofu, cucumber sandwich on a French baguette, the baguette, a remnant of the French occupation. I am not sure what the US occupation left that was of value. We are already pretty far afield of the topic of this thread, so I will spare readers more details._


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Yes, if you have a 22 lr box in the car, you get thrown in jail, if you have an empty clip in the glove box you get the same. That is the law here.
> 
> Salinas did not go to exile, he went to Ireland, period, the Country did not exiled him.
> Yes, Raul had a lot of money stashed, let's talk about Lehmann bros. and many other guys who do the same.
> ...


Salinas was in real danger of being arrested in Mexico. He went to Ireland to save himself, not because he was fond of the Irish. Reporters called it exile back then, certainly looked like it.

Mexicans working in the U.S. send billions home. In light of that maybe Mexico can give stern lectures and and seize weapons of people who have no criminal record and naively thought they'd be ok taking their personal protection into Mexico. It's hardly a crime worth doing time over.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

mattoleriver said:


> Seems funny that he would hide his filthy lucre in the good ol' U.S. of A. when even no less a patriot than Mitt Romney doesn't do that.
> 
> George


Mitt Romney's lucre isn't filthy. Hard to get good financial advice for unlaundered money.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> I drove that Highway 5 route this morning, there is a sign that says :
> INTERNATIONAL BORDER 3 MILES...
> right past it there is a sign that says:
> GUNS PROHIBITED IN MEXICO...
> ...


And he drove it at night and reporters on TV demonstrated how easy it is to get turned around there and go the wrong way at night.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

citlali said:


> vantexan , you reaction reminds me of mine when I first had to ship wine to Mexico.
> I found out that I had to have a certificate saying that the wine was fit for human consumption.
> No problem for food you get something from Food and drugs but wine is under the ATF that does not issue that kind of cerificate so there is no entity in the States that can issue that cerificate.
> I thought to myself" pretty funny for a country where a lot of the water is no potable to ask for a certificate about a 50 dollars bottle of wine that statse that the wine is fit for consumption.
> ...


All I'm asking for is consideration given to extenuating circumstances. But then Mexican law is based on the Napoleonic Code so I'll just beat my head against the wall in silence.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Only problem with your theory is he went to the motel where his girlfriend was at earlier that afternoon and that was his third trip across the border...on his forth trip he was caught, Immigration cameras show him entering four times.....Is first lawyer made up the " i was lost defense", his first and second lawyers have been replaced...maybe third one is the charm,LOL


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Seems to me its time to say, :focus:

Maybe the Moderators will split this discussion to the original and one discussing the circumstances surrounding the apprehension of the Marine.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Only problem with your theory is he went to the motel where his girlfriend was at earlier that afternoon and that was his third trip across the border...on his forth trip he was caught, Immigration cameras show him entering four times.....Is first lawyer made up the " i was lost defense", his first and second lawyers have been replaced...maybe third one is the charm,LOL


Let's be clear, he may have walked into Mexico several times, but he left his truck on the American side with his legally registered firearms in it, plus 400 rounds of ammo, not 900. When he exited the parking lot on the American side, he mistakenly took a wrong turn at 10:30 p.m.. The sign that he missed has since been replaced with a much larger sign. He was flagged for inspection because of several large items in his truck bed, including a mattress. He literally was carrying everything he owned. It's obvious he had no intent to drive into Mexico as he had left the pickup in a secure lot several times. You folks have tried him and found him guilty, painting him as some kind of psycho. Of course Mexican authorities would never get it wrong. He made an honest mistake and now faces 14 years. Ridiculous.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Excerpt from his CNN interview:

Asked about Mexican media reports that he had crossed the border into Mexico several times before his March 31 arrest, Tahmooressi told CNN in a telephone interview from La Mesa penitentiary in Tijuana that he had previously traveled there four times "just to hang out."

Don't get me wrong Van, I hope he is released ASAP and hopefully the VA will help him with his post war problems but he broke California and Mexican laws..why should he be treated special in Mexico?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Excerpt from his CNN interview:
> 
> Asked about Mexican media reports that he had crossed the border into Mexico several times before his March 31 arrest, Tahmooressi told CNN in a telephone interview from La Mesa penitentiary in Tijuana that he had previously traveled there four times "just to hang out."
> 
> Don't get me wrong Van, I hope he is released ASAP and hopefully the VA will help him with his post war problems but he broke California and Mexican laws..why should he be treated special in Mexico?


He traveled there, doesn't say he drove across. At any rate if one can be imprisoned for having a box of .22 shells or an empty clip in their glovebox then the rules need amending. One writer for LA Times pointed out that this is Tijuana where underage drinking and prostitution is rampant.


----------



## Playaboy (Apr 11, 2014)

The Mexican law is very clear, NO guns, NO bullets, NO gun parts. This man will have his day in a Mexican court where he will have a lawyer representing him. A judge will decide his fate. 

Would any of you want it any different in the USA or Canada?

BTW, Prostitution is legal.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

vantexan said:


> He traveled there, doesn't say he drove across. At any rate if one can be imprisoned for having a box of .22 shells or an empty clip in their glovebox then the rules need amending. One writer for LA Times pointed out that this is Tijuana where underage drinking and prostitution is rampant.


Why should the rules be amended? For some idiots trying to do what he did?

Why should he be given a different treatment? Those rules apply both for Mexicans and everyone else


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Rules regarding guns need to be amended but not in Mexico but in the States. People with guns kill people but prostitution or drinking do not, at least not rightaway.
Underage drinking is all a question of law as well. what is underage? Someplaces 21, some 18 some 16 and in some countries it is not enforced unless kids get drunk. My sister hated the States , when she first visited she could not have a glass of wine in a restaurant because she was "underage"whatever that was at the time.
The reality is where she came from there was no problem if she was with a parents or guardian. Every country has their take on it and that is the way it is no one is right or wrong , it is just the way it is.
If Tijuana has legal prostitution and a hight tolerance for alcohol that is the way it is, it is up to each individual to police oneself.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TG and I agree that everything's said that can be said about this situation, so we're closing this thread right now.


----------

